# fishing report on the russian fr.



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

went out on sunday, didn't do much should have brought some live bait, but the amberjack were there. me and a friend played with a few of them. didn't get any legal ones though(mainly because my buddy "not a big guy at all" got totally owned by them and of course i just stood there and laughed my #@% off.") but they marked up very well just circleing abouve the reck. tried to get them chummed up to the top but the dophin showed up and messed up the mojo. someone showed up with some butterfly jigs, but they didn't have any luck and i couldn't jig mine up either. they just wanted something live but got convinced into eating a dead menhaden every now or then.

do have a question, i did haul a white trout all the way out there but no takers. something mouthed it once and just killed it but it sat down on the bottom for about a hour before that. just wondering it there anyone has had any luck with them other than king bait.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

just noticed that the time i posted this is all wrong its reall 6:55pm now? dont know if i need to adjust something let me know if i do


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Never really tried the trout for bait but have heard they were good grouper baits,i like to find some really nice finger mullet when i go hunting the Aj's some of the canals are packed with small mullet right now too.I caught a few nice AJ last week on some 5-7 inch finger mullet and they were all nice sized biggest went 38 inches.Thanks for the report.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

We used white trout when we fish for Kings by the 3 mile bridge with mixed results. Some days they hit them, other days they wont touch em. Good report though. Thinking about going Sat if the weather continues to be mild.

Scott


----------



## jimc (Oct 9, 2007)

> *legalhookin (12/10/2007)*just noticed that the time i posted this is all wrong its reall 6:55pm now? dont know if i need to adjust something let me know if i do


Go to Control Panel - Forum Settings and set your time zone...


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for the help on the time stuff. got some new toys to use for the aj's for christmas.( 2 4/0's) so next time maybe we can catch more of them, mainly my buddy that got totally owned,hehe.


----------

